# After A Long Search - TT Bought



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Two years ago, I was on the hunt for a TT. I had a reasonable budget and wanted to source an immaculate low mileage car. After much searching and a mate buying one, unfortunately no luck for myself. I plumped for an S3 as I needed a car and my ongoing search would continue.

About 2 months ago, the car I had been looking for appeared in a local dealer about 5 minutes from my house. Fate....it must have been. And suffice to say, I placed a deposit upon full inspection.

2 months in, and I am enjoying every moment.

Here is my car:


















Comments welcome.

David


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

The car was completely standard on arrival.

My modifications include:
19" Gallardo Reps
LCR Splitter
V6 Rear Valance
Ipod Interface

I have also installed Waks Drls, more pics to follow.

David


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations on your new ride, looks lovely 8)


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Those rims really suit the car actually. I am having a nightmare finding wheels I love. So opted for v6 wheels as a stand in, until my standard 18" 9 spokes are referbed and painted black.

Looks nice, and what were the main things you were looking for?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome..lovely car, pity that silver thing is in the way though.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Congratulations on your new ride, looks lovely 8)


Thank you  Very happy with it. Lots of plans to come 8)


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris**** said:


> Those rims really suit the car actually. I am having a nightmare finding wheels I love. So opted for v6 wheels as a stand in, until my standard 18" 9 spokes are referbed and painted black.
> 
> Looks nice, and what were the main things you were looking for?


That's what I thought, surprised how much they actually suit the car.

My criteria for the car was a late 03-04 with low miles. FASH was high up the list and I wanted the car to be supplied with a new water pump and timing belt. And here we have it  found locally which made it even easier.

I have a lot of plans for the car which will be following soon. Roll on the end of the month 8)



V6RUL said:


> Welcome..lovely car, pity that silver thing is in the way though.. :lol:
> Steve


I wish they both were mine. I wonder if I could squeeze the V10 into the TT........hmmmm :lol:

D


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

A picture from earlier this evening:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

dsm1113 said:


> A picture from earlier this evening:


Is Photography your profession? Super pic.


----------



## Adzjackson (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that picture is epic! Congrats on the purchase, lovin' the wheels


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amaranth said:


> Is Photography your profession? Super pic.


Just a hobby in all honesty.

Here are some more that I've taken of the car:




























David


----------

